# Finding a reliable company to do work...



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone can suggest a reliable company that can help me with damp and possible resealing work and who could also give me pointers on a couple of electrical problems too. If in Scotland that would be great but to be honest I'm willing to travel anywhere if I can be sure of getting a professional, and as I say reliable, job done
Thanks
Iain


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Iain

It would help a lot if you gave your approximate location . . . well, a bit more approximate than Scotland! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*motorhome repairer*

Hi,Iain, I have used a guy in Falkirk to carry out work on our van (autotrail chieftain) came highly reccomended by two local (to me in Dundee) caravan/motorhome dealers.
He was line manager for Thomson Caravans before going into repair/restoration/insurance approved business. High quality workmanship at very reasonable rates.
Contact him at Michael Kizcun,
Tel 01324 636500

Hope that this helps you and any other members.


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Iain, contact Joe & Karrena......details below. Haven't had motorhome repair work done but they would be my first stop if something was needed. I'm in Argyll and would have no hesitation in travelling to Lanark for a good job.

I've got to know them through Joe doing gas checks on my static caravans (which he will be coming to do in a couple of weeks) and hopefully he will do a hab check on my MH when here! Honest, courteous and thorough.

*MacPhails Motorhome and Caravan Workshop
Unit 3b Eastend Farm Lanark Road,
Carstairs,
LANARK,
ML11 8QG
www.mlvs.co.uk*


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Guys and thanks for the replies, should've said I was in Inverness oops!!

These two sound very promising so I'll get in touch with them....

Thanks again

Iain


----------



## Durb (Oct 18, 2011)

Post removed..........trader touting for business


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

the-teuchters said:


> Hi Iain, contact Joe & Karrena......details below. Haven't had motorhome repair work done but they would be my first stop if something was needed. I'm in Argyll and would have no hesitation in travelling to Lanark for a good job.
> 
> I've got to know them through Joe doing gas checks on my static caravans (which he will be coming to do in a couple of weeks) and hopefully he will do a hab check on my MH when here! Honest, courteous and thorough.
> 
> ...


*

Highly recommend this guy .We had problems with our fridge for 2 yrs Dometic in Dumfries couldnt fix it but Joe had it fixed in no time .This was over a year ago and no problems with it since then .Lovely couple deserve the praise. 
val*


----------

